# consult@mrexcel.com mailbox full...



## lewisgmorris (Oct 23, 2014)

Wanted to send an email.. Any one know who manages this email address?


----------



## starl (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up.I'll let you know when this is resolved.


----------



## starl (Oct 24, 2014)

mailbox is clear.
thanks again!


----------

